# meeting Leonore in Slovenia :) Who did you meet so far?



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

I live far away from USA and don't have much chance to meet any of TPF members I would like to meet in real life ;(

Leonore is in Slovenia right now. I'm there on Wednesday and we'll meet. 

I'm kind of nervous :blushing:

I met three members via Skype. In real life I met one former member when I was in Brussels.

Who did you meet so far? Is there anyone who would you like to meet? If there's no one, then please explain


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2014)

I met Sparky as he was passing through town this last year and I've met Derrel via the facebook Skype. There are others that I wouldn't mind meeting and going on a photowalk or two with. One of those would be Lew in DC, I think that would be fun and very beneficial to me (Lew may try to charge me though, lol).


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I met Sparky as he was passing through town this last year and I've met Derrel via the facebook Skype. There are others that I wouldn't mind meeting and going on a photowalk or two with. One of those would be Lew in DC, I think that would be fun and very beneficial to me (Lew may try to charge me though, lol).



I met Lew via Skype and I would surely like to meet him in person... Not giving up on him 

... didn't meet with Derrel... yet


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

480Sparky


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

^ I'm not sure on what question did you answer...The one in the title? Did you meet sparky? who else would you like to meet?


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

...and ED! I would so like to meet you!  &#8203; and your neighbor


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

I answered the question in the title.  Yes.  Maybe several.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 4, 2014)

None, All!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> None, All!


 don't believe you! there are some scary people here!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I live far away from USA and don't have much chance to meet any of TPF members I would like to meet in real life ;(
> 
> Leonore is in Slovenia right now. I'm there on Wednesday and we'll meet.
> 
> ...



Cool deals, sounds like fun.

I darn near would like to meet everybody, but just to name a few.   Pixmedic, Derrel, Designer, Pgriz, Runnah, Lew, Pixbunny, Leonore, Mishelle, Ron, Ratsassss, Raj, Robbinsphoto, Oldhipster, Erose, Mmaria, Trevert - all the nature wildlife guys and gals....  Like I said, nearly everyone.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 4, 2014)

I did meet Leonore (limr) in NYC and spent a very nice day with her and her SO. (lunch at a good Turkish restaurant.
Would love to meet any of you.
I'm hoping Runner has some free time on Thursday and I'll drive into Baltimore to meet him.

And met Pixmedic and MMaria on Skype.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2014)

JacaRanda, would the misses let you meet with Trever? lol


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > None, All!
> ...



Haha ok - maybe only those who have posted more than 100 times!! At least that guarantees me a SLIGHT hint of normalcy!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I darn near would like to meet everybody, but just to name a few.   Pixmedic, Derrel, Designer, Pgriz, Runnah, Lew, Pixbunny, Leonore, Mishelle, Ron, Ratsassss, Raj, Robbinsphoto, Oldhipster, Erose, *Mmaria*, Trevert - all the nature wildlife guys and gals....  Like I said, nearly everyone.


 I have no idea who are those other people you mentioned here except that bolded name...


yeah... the same with me... I would like to meet at least 15 people


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > BrightByNature said:
> ...



Now Jamie, don't go calling us normal until you meet us. You might hurt some feelings doing that.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > BrightByNature said:
> ...


 on the contrary my friend, on the contrary


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> .I'm hoping Runner has some free time on Thursday and I'll drive into Baltimore to meet him.


 If that happen, pics please


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome!! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!! Please Maria, consider this *my formal request to see posted photos of you two lovely ladies! *[Full Disclosure: *the guys* put me up to asking for posted photos of you and Leonore, by means of each of them making significant donations to my PayPal account! Thank you, gentlemen! And remember, the donations were non-refundable, no exceptions!]

TPF'ers I have met? Majeed B, and dinardy, both of those guys in the flesh. Great individuals, both with a zest for photography. I've met a few people via telephone conversations, including The_Traveler, sscarmack, 2-wheel (where has he gone?), paigew thru Facebook chats, and Ron Lane via Facebook and Facebook live video chat. I wish I knew more of the wonderful people that make up the TPF universe.

So, again, cough, cough...can we pleaaaaase see some photos of this impending TPF trans-continent meeting of the minds? Post some pictures, and I'll do video commentary on each shot, and post the results to my derrelator channel on YouTube! [ There, guys, I have officially completed the agreed upon protocols to justify the PayPal funds which each of you each transferred to my account. Thank you, guys!]


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So, again, cough, cough...can we pleaaaaase see some photos of this impending TPF trans-continent meeting of the minds? Post some pictures, and I'll do video commentary on each shot, and post the results to my derrelator channel on YouTube!


 Didn't even considered to post a picture or two until you didn't promise a video 

Oh God I'm nervous now! What if we're not pretty enough for TPF? ... nah... yes we are


----------



## pgriz (Aug 4, 2014)

Maria, intelligent women are always beautiful.  So you two have it both ways.  And yes, we who are not fortunate enough to join you, would like pictures.  Please.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd like to meet anyone from here with the exception of the trolls that pop in from time to time and start fights. Otherwise, it would be cool to meet people, but there aren't any in my area.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Maria, intelligent women are always beautiful.  So you two have it both ways.  And yes, we who are not fortunate enough to join you, would like pictures.  Please.


awwwww just :hug::


----------



## mmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I'd like to meet anyone from here with the exception of the trolls that pop in from time to time and start fights. Otherwise, it would be cool to meet people, but there aren't any in my area.


 no you don't... check the reply to the first guy who told that...


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2014)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda, would the misses let you meet with Trever? lol



I know right?      She would not have a problem at all actually.  I get on her nerves so often that most of the time she tells me to get lost.


----------



## BrickHouse (Aug 4, 2014)

Anybody want to come to Japan?


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 4, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Anybody want to come to Japan?



Sure. Do you want my email address so you can send the e-tickets?


----------



## BrickHouse (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll buy lunch instead?? Best sushi or ramen you've ever had.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 4, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> I'll buy lunch instead?? Best sushi or ramen you've ever had.



I'll take you up on it one day  We do have Japan on our list of places to go!


----------



## runnah (Aug 4, 2014)

I met and shot a wedding with Tyler, going to shoot another this weekend.



The_Traveler said:


> I did meet Leonore (limr) in NYC and spent a very nice day with her and her SO. (lunch at a good Turkish restaurant. Would love to meet any of you. I'm hoping Runner has some free time on Thursday and I'll drive into Baltimore to meet him.  And met Pixmedic and MMaria on Skype.



As it stands I have to take an early morning photo on Thursday but unless we get rained out on Wednesday, the afternoon looks to be free.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> As it stands I have to take an early morning photo on Thursday but unless we get rained out on Wednesday, the afternoon looks to be free.



Great, let me know where and when.
If you have time for a late lunch I'll take you somewhere different than the usual.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 4, 2014)

I've met up with spiffybeth and Max Bloom (A.K.A. Alpha) several years ago. I had an internet thing going on with Miss Mia and came damn near meeting up with her, but I chickened out because I was getting involved with someone local at the time and lo and behold, I just moved in with the latter this weekend (the local). Most of you don't know who the hell I'm talking about. Good folk nonetheless. I've got pictures for proof, but alas, all my computer connections haven't been assembled yet.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 4, 2014)

Over the years, I've met many people in person that I have first met on web-sites, and for the most part, almost everyone I met was/were very like their on-line persona.  I have yet to meet anyone who I "know" from TPF, but it will happen, sooner or later.  In September, I'll be travelling to Chicago for a quick, 2-day visit.  Probably towards mid-September, my wife and I "may" end up on the Maine seashore.  In October I'll be in the Toronto area for Thanksgiving, and in November there's a chance that I'll meet with the American members of the family in New York for THAT Thanksgiving.  So...  there's always an opportunity.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 4, 2014)

By chance I bumped into a photographer once who turned me onto TPF but, alas I never met her again and didn't get her member name. I also live within 45 minutes of MLeek (someone who used to be a big contributor around here and is missed).

There are few who I wouldn't enjoy meeting here.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, I hope MLeek is well.


----------



## ratssass (Aug 4, 2014)

...hopefully,i'll catch up with shefjr.........i go out to elegant builders speedway a few times a year for special events (next one,Sunday Niagra aug 24).As much as i would like to meet all of ya's,I think shefjr is the most realistic....


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 4, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Anybody want to come to Japan?



My wife and I are planning a trip to visit my brother in Tokyo ... though not sure on the "when".


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2014)

I met up with several TPFer's in DC many moons ago...a great trip!!   Of them all LaFoto is the only active poster still around, I think.   And I've met Ann several times, she's amazing.   

We have such a diverse group these days, too many to count that would be fun to meet up with. :heart:     !!   Lots!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 4, 2014)

derrel, trever1t, majeed


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Awesome!! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!! Please Maria, consider this *my formal request to see posted photos of you two lovely ladies! *[Full Disclosure: *the guys* put me up to asking for posted photos of you and Leonore, by means of each of them making significant donations to my PayPal account! Thank you, gentlemen! And remember, the donations were non-refundable, no exceptions!]
> 
> TPF'ers I have met? Majeed B, and dinardy, both of those guys in the flesh. Great individuals, both with a zest for photography. I've met a few people via telephone conversations, including The_Traveler, sscarmack, 2-wheel (where has he gone?), paigew thru Facebook chats, and Ron Lane via Facebook and Facebook live video chat. I wish I knew more of the wonderful people that make up the TPF universe.
> 
> So, again, cough, cough...can we pleaaaaase see some photos of this impending TPF trans-continent meeting of the minds? Post some pictures, and I'll do video commentary on each shot, and post the results to my derrelator channel on YouTube! [ There, guys, I have officially completed the agreed upon protocols to justify the PayPal funds which each of you each transferred to my account. Thank you, guys!]





I am that forgettable eh?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Leonore is in Slovenia right now. I'm there on Wednesday and we'll meet.



And now we know the exactly where wonderland is!  on my way ladies 

As for who I'd like to meet, I think just about anyone from this forum.. There are a few special people who'd come first though, namely Maria, Leonore, Pixmedic, Lew, Sharon, Todd, Dave & barb mostly because I've interacted with them a lot and of course as Jackaranda said everyone from the nature section, they're all very cool folks


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't met up with anyone. Trevert I know lives near me and I'm sure there are a few others in the area. I'd like to meet robins.photo, majeed seems cool. Danostergen seems interesting too. Just jazzie and e.rose would make the short list too.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:
			
		

> I am that forgettable eh?



I KNEW there was somebody I had forgotten! I'm sorry. I've been under a lot of pressure lately.My mind is not where it ought to be, seriously. WE DID have dinner together, you, me, Majeed, and my son...and we all went to The Dollar Store and you bought a few toys for the girls, and we also bought some toy cutlasses, and had a sword fight in the parking lot at the mall after having eaten a Mongolian style grill dinner and coffee from Starbucks...man...that seems like a looooong time ago, but it's only been two years. My kid keeps asking me, "Will Schwetty ever come back? I hope he comes back!"

I took a few iPhone snaps while we had coffee...all I recall was the lens man, the lens!







iPhone snap, before dusk,  brightened in post.


----------



## limr (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey folks!

It's true - I'll meet my second TPFer tomorrow. :mrgreen:  
Lew was the first, when we met in NYC and had a lovely lunch and a little street shooting. Good times 

I obviously have internet connection here but for some reason, TPF has been excruciatingly slow. Pages won't load at all or only load half way and have to be refreshed several times before they will finally load the rest of the way. I finally managed to read through this thread and get the reply page up. 

I get shy about meeting people in person, but there's definitely a bunch of you that I would like to meet. I think there needs to be a TPF convention! :mrgreen:

Hopefully the connection will get a little better and I can check in a bit more often, but if not, I'll be back next week and will hopefully have a bunch of keepers to be sharing with y'all after I get them developed (the only digital camera I have with me is my phone!)

And hey, ratssass - where've you been, man? I needed a sammich and you were nowhere to be found! :greenpbl:  Good to see you around again.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 5, 2014)

I was going to meet Mishele and a few others a while back, but I think she went all "moderator" and was too good for it. 




Pfffft.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

kundalini said:


> I had an internet thing going on with Miss Mia and came damn near meeting up with her, but I chickened out because I was getting involved with someone local at the time and ....


this was interesting to read...



Raj_55555 said:


> And now we know the exactly where wonderland is!  on my way ladies


 we're waiting for you :hug::


----------



## mmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

Having a panic attack!!!!

Can't find my passport!!!!

For the last 2 hours I've been freaking out. I keep documents in one particular 
place and there is no my passport

And I hate my phone!can't type on it properly


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Having a panic attack!!!!
> 
> Can't find my passport!!!!


When you can't find something in the usual places, always look for them at the unusual ones.. I'd have checked the freezer first, I once found my toothbrush in it!! :lmao:
No need to panic, you'll do fine; I've asked Leonore to go easy on you


----------



## pjaye (Aug 5, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Anybody want to come to Japan?



Yes!


----------



## pjaye (Aug 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Leonore is in Slovenia right now. I'm there on Wednesday and we'll meet.
> ...




:hug::  My name was the *last* one I expected to be mentioned in this thread. Raj, if I ever make it out your way, you and I are so going to meet up.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 5, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> :hug::  My name was the *last* one I expected to be mentioned in this thread. Raj, if I ever make it out your way, you and I are so going to meet up.


Oh come on now, how can I forget my favorite moose, looking forward to your trip :sillysmi: ; just one to go and you'll have a 1000 posts barb 

It seems a lot of TPFians want to meet up with each other. This would be a good opportunity for TPF to take an initiative and organize something. A practical problem would be the huge diversity we have, but having a get together in the USA sounds like a good idea as most of the members hail from there; I will miss out though


----------



## pjaye (Aug 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > :hug:: My name was the *last* one I expected to be mentioned in this thread. Raj, if I ever make it out your way, you and I are so going to meet up.
> ...



Ah! Didn't even notice that! Appropriate then that my 1000th post be directed to you? I'm coming to meet you and see the elephants. Top of my bucket list


----------



## mmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Having a panic attack!!!!
> ...


 lol
My hb found it in a paper bag along with some tourist brochures...  I would never look there...

Even though I found it I'll be sure checking out my freezer  

Thank you for asking Leonore :hug::




and... you two... Barb and Raj ... nice


----------



## kundalini (Aug 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > I had an internet thing going on with Miss Mia and came damn near meeting up with her, but I chickened out because I was getting involved with someone local at the time and ....
> ...


Two things that have kept my adult life much simpler and more enjoyable are...
  1) Tell the truth as I know it to be, but remain open-minded for a possible change.
  2) Once the heart has made a commitment, remain monogamous.

After five years together, we finally began the next step by living together as of this past weekend.  I'm pretty happy with my choice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2014)

Leonore went on a trip?? lol Glad you found your passport Maria. You girls have fun with your meetup!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2014)

The only one I've met in person is Scott (SCraig). We've met up I think three times now, twice at the Hiwassee Refuge (unless I'm only imaging the second time!) near Chattanooga and once over in his neck of the woods at his favorite hangout, Radnor Lake. 

E. Rose and I keep *talking* about meeting up but it's just never happened. Every time I actually make it out to Nashville lately, it's a trip that can't really accommodate a meetup. I'm headed out there again the end of this month, but again, it won't be a trip where I can get away to meet up with anyone else.
One day it'll happen though.

I talked to Ken (480sparky) on the phone a couple of times and let him take remote control of my computer once.  No, seriously, I did. He showed me how to do HDR that way. It was cool, but then sparky's pretty cool! 
I got an actual real-life birthday card once from Bitter Jeweler, does that count? It did in MY book; made my day!
And I've gotten a note from Derrel (packed in with the lens on the previous LOA project) that was incredibly sweet, plus I've heard that silky smooth, sexy voice of his, so I feel like we've met. ;-)

There's actually a lot of folks here that I almost feel like I've "met" because of how much interaction I've had with them.

Who I'd LIKE to meet? Gosh there are SO many, really. I won't go so far as to say "everyone" but way more than I could probably list.
Just some of the ones I'd like to meet personally (other than those listed above, all of whom are HIGH on the list to meet in real life):

Pixmedic and his wife
Raj
Lew
Kris (coastalconn)
Matthewo
Jacaranda and Jacaranda_wifey
Hopdaddy
Ronlane
Mishelle (but only in public, in the daytime--I think I'd be scared of her at night, alone! :lmao: )
Minicoop
Paul (PGriz)
Scott (Imagemaker)
Judi (Pixelrabbit)
Ed (oldhippy)
And of course, the OP. ;-)
There are others too, I'm just tired of trying to think of all the names!! If you aren't listed on here, it's probably only because my poor old addled brain couldn't keep producing names and has now pretty much shut down until I give it some caffeine. Or chocolate. Or bacon. Or chocolate-covered bacon with a cup of coffee. 

The ones from that list that seem the most likely are Pix and his wife, Matthew and oldhippy, because they are either pretty close to me geographically, or in Pix's case, I have family somewhere close so I could find a good excuse for a visit. Oh, and also Lew, because my brother and s-i-l live in DC. Except if I visited, my brother might not like the idea of my going off to meet some guy I've only met on the internet. Telling him the guy is married probably wouldn't really help matters all that much. 
I have good big brothers.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2014)

OH, but do you know who I absolutely DO NOT want to meet in person? Who I would actually lie to and say I'm going to be out of town if they ever wanted to come meet me??

...

...

...

...

...

That's right. You don't. And you never will, cause I ain't telling. :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeez Sharon first the nickname slight now this?!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Jeez Sharon first the nickname slight now this?!




OOPS! See, I knew I shouldn't have started naming names&#8230;OF COURSE I want to meet you IRL, runnah! Because you can't possibly be as bad at regular conversation as you are at picking nicknames.


----------



## runnah (Aug 6, 2014)

sm4him said:


> OOPS! See, I knew I shouldn't have started naming names&hellip;OF COURSE I want to meet you IRL, runnah! Because you can't possibly be as bad at regular conversation as you are at picking nicknames.



Nope, I have shunned you! Shunned!!!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > OOPS! See, I knew I shouldn't have started naming names&hellip;OF COURSE I want to meet you IRL, runnah! Because you can't possibly be as bad at regular conversation as you are at picking nicknames.
> ...



Cool!! I've never been officially "Shunned" before! Another item to cross off the bucket list!


----------



## Civchic (Aug 6, 2014)

There are many of you I'd love to meet - and I'd feel totally inadequate doing so!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the third time I'm writing you! Hate phones!!!! My phone is dead, I borrowed this one just to let you know.


I'm tired,want to sleep but here I am, having a dink with some fly fishing people.


So.... We met and had a lovely day  we even took some pictures 


... And she's nice just so you know


----------



## mmaria (Aug 10, 2014)

ok people... here is the report 

My trip to Slovenia wasn't exactly the way I imagined to be (but my days there were much more than I could imagined. It was great!). It was very cold and was raining all the way until we enter in Slovenia. Too hot! A temperature shock. 
The day before I had to go to a new hairdresser which ruined my hair almost completely so I had to pick it up. (yeah I needed to rant!)
I was very tired when we met but very excited  We easily arranged the place of meeting.

I was expecting someone much taller than me, and she was expecting someone shorter, it turned out that we are about the same height. Other that that we were exactly the same as we are online 

Four of us (2 men,2 women) had a coffee first and after went on a walk to the Castle.


This is how it looks like when two photographers and a fly fisher are walking 




I guess I'll see this picture 



On our way up... already tired 



Meet her favorite cameras for traveling



 and just for TPF


with ours "old men" (did I say it correctly )


We had a good time together but there was not enough time for everything we have to talk about. 

We met twice and my English was bad, I mean really bad. I think I should meet more TPF people, I need to practise my English 

And...oh yeah.... we gossiped about you!


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! Two beautiful babes! Be sure to tell your mates how lucky they are!!


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay, let me set the record straight. Maria's English is NOT bad! And her hair looked lovely! Mine? Well, we'll not talk about that. I will only say that it looked better before walking up a hill in the August heat 

But she's definitely right about one thing: we totally gossiped about y'all! :mrgreen:

We didn't have nearly enough time, but this will surely be not the one and only time the two of us will meet. Next time it will hopefully not be so hot! And also that we'll have more time. But it was such a pleasure that we took to each other as easily in real life as we did here on TPF. It's a rare thing and I am so appreciative that we had the opportunity.

You'll all have to wait a little while for my pictures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, I know some of those people!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> Wow! Two beautiful babes! Be sure to tell your mates how lucky they are!!


sweet talking... compliments all over the place... I knew I missed TPF for some reason! 



limr said:


> Maria's English is NOT bad!


 I want to be your student  



limr said:


> We didn't have nearly enough time, but this will surely be not the one and only time the two of us will meet. And also that we'll have more time. But it was such a pleasure that we took to each other as easily in real life as we did here on TPF. It's a rare thing and I am so appreciative that we had the opportunity.


:hug:: exactly what she said
I was a bit worried that we won't maybe "click" in real life, but it was the same as here. People can meet and get to know each other for real on a forum too. Now I have the evidence 




The_Traveler said:


> Hey, I know some of those people!


 then, you just have to meet others


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 11, 2014)

mmaria said:


> View attachment 81742



Well, hello beauties!! :mrgreen: I swear I opened this thread yesterday, wonder how I missed the pics.. Looking so cool both of you.. Love how Leonore is posing with the camera, great shot 



mmaria said:


> We met twice and my English was bad, I mean really  bad. I think I should meet more TPF people, I need to practise my  English



Or just learn Hindi, and come to India :lmao:  Now we're waiting to see what Leonore has for us


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2014)

Back in 2007 I met up with several members for almost a week of shooting in the Canadian Rocky Mountains.  None of them are active members around here anymore.

We used to have 'a thing' where TPF members on a meet up would have to do the 'TPF Salute'.  

Here are a few of the guys from that meet up.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ountain-meet-up-july-2007-a-2.html#post951739


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful ladies!! Great to see you together!! I'm beyond jealous .


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome!!! been busy lately for a change, and somehow missed this thread! Thanks for the photos and the updates, Leonore and Maria! That whole outdoor European cafe situation just seems so incredibly wonderful as a platform for some good old-fashioned TPF gossip sharing.


----------



## runnah (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like fun!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies for sharing with us.  It's the next best thing to being there.

Have to admit, it feels good to see you two together, Lew & Runnah together, Pixmedic & Steve5d, Derrel, Robin & Rotanimod etc....REALLY COOL STUFF!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2014)

Next time I wanna be part of the gang!!   :heart:    

Love those cameras, Lenny!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

one more to share 






Raj_55555 said:


> Well, hello beauties!! :mrgreen: I swear I opened this thread yesterday, wonder how I missed the pics..





Derrel said:


> Awesome!!! been busy lately for a change, and somehow missed this thread!


.... I just thought you don't like us anymore... 





Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > We met twice and my English was bad, I mean really  bad. I think I should meet more TPF people, I need to practise my  English
> ...


 Of course! I'm on my way... I have to learn Hindi!





PixelRabbit said:


> Beautiful ladies!! Great to see you together!! I'm beyond jealous .





terri said:


> Next time I wanna be part of the gang!! :heart:


ladies, just say the time and the state and we're there 





Derrel said:


> That whole outdoor European cafe situation just seems so incredibly wonderful as a platform for some good old-fashioned TPF gossip sharing.


 exactly 




runnah said:


> Looks like fun!


 oh... you're just wondering did we gossip about you too 





JacaRanda said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing with us.  It's the next best thing to being there.
> 
> Have to admit, it feels good to see you two together, Lew & Runnah together, Pixmedic & Steve5d, Derrel, Robin & Rotanimod etc....REALLY COOL STUFF!!!!


 totally agree! who's next?


----------



## runnah (Aug 11, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh... you're just wondering did we gossip about you too



Nope, cause I know you did.


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay, here she is!


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2014)

AND...here is her film shot!



We were having coffee, talking, watching the people passing by on the street. She'd told me that one day, she wanted to try film, so I handed her the K1000 and told her that she was going to try it right now :mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Aug 11, 2014)

limr said:


> AND...here is her film shot!
> 
> View attachment 81890
> 
> We were having coffee, talking, watching the people passing by on the street. She'd told me that one day, she wanted to try film, so I handed her the K1000 and told her that she was going to try it right now :mrgreen:



Ha!  Instant street!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh sweet Jesus! just delete that silly portrait!

(how come some people like to be in front of a camera? )







limr said:


> AND...here is her film shot!
> 
> We were having coffee, talking, watching the people passing by on the street. She'd told me that one day, she wanted to try film, so I handed her the K1000 and told her that she was going to try it right now :mrgreen:



LOL!

I was in shock!

 In the middle of talking (or should I say, gossiping about runnah ) she handed me the camera... like, here's the focus, here's the line for exposure... I just stood there in front of the coffee shop for a few seconds, missed one interesting face and press the shutter.
My heart was racing , I think I was blushing  It felt so different... and strange.. really, I had a true emotional reaction... 

Maybe I'll get into film earlier than I thought 

Of course, there's nothing good about the photo... but, this is my first film shot! me happy! :smileys:


----------

